# Do you have any siblings?



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have two younger sisters.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have 3 or more siblings, all older.

sister, brother, 2 half brothers.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

One younger bro


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

2 sisters, 1 half sister, all older


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

1 older brother


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

An older half brother and an older half sister.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope, and I like things the way they are.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

One older sister and one younger sister.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I had to vote for I have one older sibling, a 55-year-old brother who's a jackass.

I used to have two, but the other brother dropped dead at age 45, proving that eating a diet that consists primarily of fat is a poor idea if you don't want to drop dead of a heart attack.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i have an older sister.

she is the complete opposite of me.

totally outgoing. not shy at all.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

1 remaining brother out of 3 (i have disowned my older brother which basically means i wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire - and my other younger brother died a few years ago) And 1 sister.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One younger brother,
but
one older stepbrother and two younger stepsisters.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have one full sister, two half sisters, four step sisters, and two step brothers.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Five older sisters. Not close to any.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

one older brother and one older sister. both are married, have one child and have a house. im the only one thats not close to anyone in my family so im kind of the outcast


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have 2 older brothers and 1 older sister. I'm pretty close to my sister and the brother who is close in age to me.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have one older sister.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I have 2 older sisters and one older brother but I grew up an only child. The youngest of them moved out when I was 5.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a younger brother that is over in Afghanistan right now. He is a Nurse in the Air Force. He just made Captain a few months ago. He joined right after he graduated from Nursing School.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't have any siblings but I've always wanted at least one.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

copper said:


> I have a younger brother that is over in Afghanistan right now. He is a Nurse in the Air Force. He just made Captain a few months ago. He joined right after he graduated from Nursing School.


i wish i had a better drive in education when i was in high school. i would have chosen to go this route except in the army instead of the USAF


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a brother who is fifteen months younger than I am.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 3 younger half siblings.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a brother. He's old, like 30.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have one full sister and a half sister.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

A half brother and a half sister, both older by more than a decade.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

2 older sisters


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

One younger brother (people think he's older than me though - grrr)


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1 older sis, 1 younger sis and another that died about 15 years ago. They're all more outgoing than I am.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Two older brothers, one younger sister.


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

4 bros 4 sisters so 9 counting me.


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I have a brother. He's old, like 30.


Is 30 old? :cry


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope. I used to wish I had siblings. Perhaps I wouldn't be as egocentric and individualistic :b


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No. My mom did have another daughter before me but my aunt raised her because my mom's OCD was too severe at that point to keep her. When I was little I really wished I had siblings.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

no


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

2 sisters older
1 brother younger


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

1 brother and 1 sister both younger


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

Nicolay said:


> Nope. I used to wish I had siblings. Perhaps I wouldn't be as egocentric and individualistic :b


Im glad I have a big family. It accounts for most of my world. So even with social phobia Im never lonely.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Unfortunately.

I have a sister who is a year older, a sister who is 6 years younger and a brother who is 8 years younger.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

2 older sisters


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a twin brother. He's two minutes older.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I've got a sister 2 years older than me. 
Had a twin sister when I was younger.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

one younger sister.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

mserychic said:


> One younger bro


 :ditto


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

one younger sister, one younger brother.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

1 older brother


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

One older brother also.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

2 older sisters


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Two brothers, one older, one younger.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

One younger sister. She is the polar opposite of me: A social butterfly.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have 2 siblings, both younger and older.

I'm somewhat closer to the younger one. Older one, woah, so much anxiety. Though I love them.

I wish I had a brother though sometimes. 

Silly sibling me,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Three older siblings (brother and two sisters).


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

One younger sister, she's my best friend.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

ShyFX said:


> Two brothers, one older, one younger.


:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have two younger brothers.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I have two younger sisters who are both shy, and an older half brother who is the complete opposite of shy.


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Officialy two brothers, one older and one younger.

I do not see either anymore because I ran away. I would not give my older brother anything if he asked for it because he would rather see me dead.

:hide


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

no


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Only child here.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I have an older sister and a twin brother who is older by 2 minutes.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

1 younger sister...and an older brother I've never met.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

An older sister and a older (would've been older) brother I've never met (died before I could)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

That's ashame ^

I have a lil sis n 4 bros .


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

huh said:


> An older sister and a older (would've been older) brother I've never met (died before I could)


:hug I also had an older sibling (don't know if boy or girl) that died before birth.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Only child and wouldn't want to change it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> I also had an older sibling (don't know if boy or girl) that died before birth.


:rub

Ditto, my parents had twins my bro lived my sister died straight after birth.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> :rub
> 
> Ditto, my parents had twins my bro lived my sister died straight after birth.


:hug I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I have an older brother and a younger sister


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Nope, and people seem overly surprised by it.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I have 3 or more siblings, all older.

One sister, one half sister and two half brothers.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have an older brother.

I think I already responded to this thread back when I was younger. Now I'm closer to my brother's age that he was when I had initially responded to this thread.


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a twin sister. We keep her in the attic and take her for walks after dinner.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nope


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a sister a year younger than me.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Two younger sisters and an older half-brother


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

One older sister.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Three older sisters.


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Zero. A half-brother from my non-existent father doesn't really count to me.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a twin sister, an older brother, and older sister
(so I put 3 siblings, all older)

Aaand they account for more than half of why I have SA!!!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I have an older brother. We're essentially the same, but we chose to act on two different personality traits. We're civil, but incompatible.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Apparently I do, yeah, though i've never met them (i'm adopted).


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

I have an older brother...


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an older sister.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a brother, and a sister who is dead. She's dead to me, anyway.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Three brothers (one older, two younger).


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

only child


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Younger brother, younger sister, younger half brother (who was adopted out, lives with another family).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i can't vote because my choice isn't there.

i have 4 half-siblings.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I have one younger sister. It feels like she died years ago though because she has schizophrenia and isn't herself anymore.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, I thought there were more only children out there... I'm an only child, regrettably.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Poo, I voted wrong...so take 1 vote away from '3 or more siblings, both younger and older' and add 1 vote to '3 or more siblings, all older'.

I have 7 brothers and sisters...all older than me.


----------



## Rhydian (Mar 1, 2009)

2 brothers 3 years younger than me twins


----------



## morning_glory (Mar 13, 2009)

three sisters and two brothers...all older


----------



## jim695 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one older brother that is a doctor and thinks I am a failure. LOL. 
He doesn't have SA !


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

I have an older sister and an older brother and than a younger brother  My sister is the only outgoing one.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

An older brother...I am the baby in the family.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Two younger sisters. Also a younger step-brother, and step-sister.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

1 older (half) sister but I feel like an only child


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

rumjungle said:


> An older brother...I am the baby in the family.


Poor guy, must be really tough for him...being your brother and all :b

Thread: I have a younger brother, I really wish I had a sister too.


----------



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

One younger brother


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Well i was adopted at age 1 and a half, I grew up with 1 older bro who is exactly 1.5 yrs older then me named Sean & we have another bro named Dean who is handicapped & lives in a special home for the handicapped in Alberta & i have 4 younger birth half bros & siss i've never met but am trying to contact them i know a couple of their names Amanda & Tyler


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Only child here, WOO!!! 

I have 4 or 5 half brothers/sister but I haven't seen them in 9 years, nor do I really care to.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

An older sister and a younger brother.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have one younger sister, age 15 I think. Pretty bad I can't remember her exact age and she lives with me, she is either 15 or turning 15 in august.


----------



## Miss T (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm an only child.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

One older brother. He's doing quite well, no SA


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

One younger brother.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

1 older sister. 7 Step sisters.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I have 3 or more siblings, all older


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

a brother and sister both older i am the baby


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

4 brothers and 3 sisters, all older than myself and same parents.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have an older sister. We're best friends, I love her... wish she lived closer though. She's 8 hrs away.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a sister who is 20


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

One of each, both older. I hardly know them to be honest. Sibling envy is a *****, but I can't help it when it comes to my bro. He's an extrovert with nearly unshakable confidence, not to mention a genius (quite literally). I've never seen or heard of him going through real struggles in his life.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope. I've always wondered what it would have been like growing up with a brother or sister and how differently I'd have turned out.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

i sort of feel left out that i have no siblings. It might be less quiet around the house


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have an older sister who I'm not close to


----------

